# So, who's buying an ebike on Friday?



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

Anyone getting their trigger finger ready for Black Friday ebike sales? From the looks of things, we might see some pre-pandemic deals out there for the taking.

I bought my bike at a $2000 discount through a Black Friday sale two years ago. It was really just a spur of the moment deal, because the company I had an ebike on order with (Fezzari) kept pushing the delivery date back. Without question, getting an ebike is the best bike related purchase I've made in decades. 
"It is so choice. If you have the means, I highly recommend picking one up." 


.


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

I'm probably riding on Black Friday instead 🤟


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

Just maybe I'll actually buy two! My regular bikes far outnumber my e-bike. There has to be a system of checks and balances.


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

Patiently awaiting the new Levo SL & the Relay so next Spring for me.


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

Suns_PSD said:


> Patiently awaiting the new Levo SL & the Relay so next Spring for me.


I heard a rumor there are big discounts coming on Specialized bikes this Friday. They've already been blowing out lower tier inventory - tires and such.


.


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

They had some really tempting sales just last month, but I definitely have 'latest & greatest' disease when it comes to bikes and honestly a 45# 35NM Kenevo that whines like a baby doesn't really get me that excited.

The updated Levo SL was scheduled for release last month, but has been pushed all of the way back to the Spring. It's either being remade, likely with a different more competitive powertrain, or Spesh is just drowning in inventory. I suspect the former.


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

So far, this is the best deal I've seen. All sizes in stock.









Stance E+ 2 (2022) | Trail bike | Giant Bicycles US







www.giant-bicycles.com





.


----------



## BicyclesOnMain (Feb 27, 2021)

_CJ said:


> So far, this is the best deal I've seen. All sizes in stock.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I sold three of them last week. Considering post-Covid prices, they are a great deal.


----------



## Loll (May 2, 2006)

Wirepeaks are $3365 Black Friday now.

as with most Black Friday deals, they are usually the less desirable stuffs that no one is buying. But these lower tier full suspension ebikes are much more normal human pricing. Is great. Certainly better than the walmart one for 1.5k or the Glide Roam with the unheard of motor


----------



## Sid Duffman (Oct 5, 2015)

Suns_PSD said:


> Patiently awaiting the new Levo SL & the Relay so next Spring for me.


I'm in the same boat. Really excited for the Relay, so will probably hold out until spring before buying an ebike. I got a chance to demo a KSL last week and was quite impressed aside from the annoying motor sound. If there's a smoking hot deal on a KSL for black Friday, it might be hard for me to resist.


----------



## Blown Jammer (3 mo ago)

Slightly off topic, but does anyone know of any e-cargo bike black friday deals?


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

I don't know off any sales but definitely keep Googling it. I have two guys in my neighborhood with those. I often see them coming back form the grocery store and coffee shop (2 miles away) and they basically seem to have replaced their vehicle on these short trips. They look awesome!

As for me, I bought a fattie e-bike already. Wife got a Turbo Vado.


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

Loll said:


> Wirepeaks are $3365 Black Friday now.
> 
> as with most Black Friday deals, they are usually the less desirable stuffs that no one is buying. But these lower tier full suspension ebikes are much more normal human pricing. Is great. Certainly better than the walmart one for 1.5k or the Glide Roam with the unheard of motor


I've seen too many stories about the plastic gears in that E7000 motor failing to buy a bike with one. Might be okay for a lightweight rider, but that I'm not. The entry level Wire Peak is actually what I was waiting on them to deliver before buying something else, and I only learned of the motor problems later, so I'm kind of glad things worked out the way they did. That said, I ended up with a Brose s-mag motor, which also has a lot of failures, but there's also a ton of them out there, so they'll continue to be serviceable going forward. I'm almost out of warranty now, and plan to send the motor in for a freshen and seal upgrade this winter.


.


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

My fattie, unfortunately, has the e7000. I’m 180 lbs but we climb a lot here. Fingers crossed.


----------



## BManz2004 (Jun 25, 2020)

_CJ said:


> I've seen too many stories about the plastic gears in that E7000 motor failing to buy a bike with one...


It's not the plastic gears that's as much of an issue as the cheap sprag clutches that all the mfrs use. The sprag clutch is the major failure point. The "big name" motors get "serviced" for failure by complete replacement. I've seen more than a few sprag failures that people initially thought were just the non-metal gears failing. Not to say the non-metal gears don't fail, but they're not the plague of mid-drives.


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

If it fails, I super hope it is within the first year. Oddly, Norco could not tell me if the motor had a one or two year warranty. I assume one.


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

BManz2004 said:


> It's not the plastic gears that's as much of an issue as the cheap sprag clutches that all the mfrs use. The sprag clutch is the major failure point. The "big name" motors get "serviced" for failure by complete replacement. I've seen more than a few sprag failures that people initially thought were just the non-metal gears failing. Not to say the non-metal gears don't fail, but they're not the plague of mid-drives.


Well, there are companies that actually service/rebuild/upgrade these motors. Some of this includes sprag clutches, but they improve seals and water resistance, and other things too. The warranty claim motors of course just get replaced, but once out of warranty, it's cheaper to have the motor inspected/freshened periodically.

This is a video about Brose, but they also service others.


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

This is great to know, CJ!


----------



## richulr (Jan 27, 2010)

I am in on a Black Friday ebike deal. Specialized is bringing back the 25% off Levo Comp Alloy so I'm getting one.


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

CJ- are there any shops like this in the US, that work on Shimano motors, for example?


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

Flyer said:


> CJ- are there any shops like this in the US, that work on Shimano motors, for example?


Yes.






Home - eBike Motor Repair


parts, service, repair, bosch, Brose, Yamaha, Shimano, Bafang, Impulse, Panasonic,Specialized turbo levo, Turbo Kenevo, Haibike, haibike ses sprocket bearing, Trek Powerfly, Cannondale, Santa Cruz heckler, motor problems,Kit, S, T, Gen 1, Gen 2, Gen 4, X, PW, PW-X, aftermarket, out-of-warranty




ebikemotorrepair.com





.


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

Looks like Rad Power Bikes is doing some deep discounts for Black Friday. A friend of mine jumped on a deal for a RadRover 6 Plus. It's actually a pretty nice looking bike for the money. Might be nice to throw on the back of an RV for camping trips, or for errands around town.


.


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

Specialized AL Levo $5624.99. They're claiming MSRP of $7500, but I thought this bike was $5500 a couple of months ago?









Turbo Levo Comp Alloy | Specialized.com


The all-new Levo delivers the unbelievable power to ride more trails through an unequaled combination of ride quality, usable power, and ride anywhere range. It’s the distillation, application, and amplification of a 40-year obsession with creating the world’s best riding mountain bikes. Since...




www.specialized.com





.


----------



## richulr (Jan 27, 2010)

It's always been MSRP of $7500. It was 25%off before, just like now.


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

richulr said:


> It's always been MSRP of $7500. It was 25%off before, just like now.


Nope. I looked up articles from it's introduction. $5,000.00. What a bunch of scammers.

.


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

That was before all the waves of price increases that most did. Specialized was probably the worst at that. They all realized that these past three years, consumers would keep bearing any price increase, no matter how much the increases were multiples of inflations cost increases. Oil companies are making record profits though bike companies were stung by supply issues badly. Still, I would not be surprised if it is a banner year or two for Specialized. It seems like they ordered massive amounts in advance and eventually their supply came is big waves. The smaller guys got hit.


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

Flyer said:


> That was before all the waves of price increases that most did. Specialized was probably the worst at that. They all realized that these past three years, consumers would keep bearing any price increase, no matter how much the increases were multiples of inflations cost increases. Oil companies are making record profits though bike companies were stung by supply issues badly. Still, I would not be surprised if it is a banner year or two for Specialized. It seems like they ordered massive amounts in advance and eventually their supply came is big waves. The smaller guys got hit.


The alloy Levo was $5000 in Dec 2021, aka one year ago.

Screw these guys.


----------



## c-wal (Jan 23, 2004)

_CJ said:


> The alloy Levo was $5000 in Dec 2021, aka one year ago.
> 
> Screw these guys.


That’s a different model. The alloy comp is $7500 and the alloy with smaller battery is $5500. They did go through at least a $500 price increase at some point though. 
I think that’s the nature of the beast across many industries the past couple of years. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

The one bad thing about Shimano motors (I contacted these guys linked above) is they they have or may have some tamper sensing sensors. That can cause the motors to get bricked during or sometimes after the repair process. So that sucks. If something happens out of warranty, I'll take a chance anyway and not hold them responsible if they end up bricking it. They said that it may or may not happen but they cannot take responsibility if it does. Not sure if this is recent info or older Shimano motors or what.


----------



## plummet (Jul 8, 2005)

Well it turned out I did buy an ebike....
Been looking at one for my daughter and the bike shop wrang up and said do you want 20% off that bike.... my exact words. FVCK YES.

Orbea Rise.


----------



## Oruiz (8 mo ago)

I picked up a levo comp alloy myself! Couldnt pass up on that discounted price.


----------



## rtonthat (11 mo ago)

Oruiz said:


> I picked up a levo comp alloy myself! Couldnt pass up on that discounted price.


Same. Love it


----------

